# Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

*Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Wie die Seite Fudzilla berichtet, werden die kommenden Nehalem nur DDR3 Speicher bis 1066Mhz unterstützen.

Dies liegt daran das die Speicherspannung der RAM's gleich der des Speichercontrollers der CPU ist.

Und da der Speichercontroller bei Spannungen über 1,65V zerstört wird, können auch nur Speichermodule verwendet werden welche mit max. 1,65V laufen.

Da DDR2 Speicher und DDR3 1600Mhz mehr als 1,65V benötigen kann der kommende Nehalem sie nicht unterstützen.

Quelle

*UPDATE:*

Intel's chief architect Ronan Singhal hatt nun bestätigt das der kommende Bloomfield Prozessor zum Release offiziell nur DDR3 800/1066 unterstützen wird. 

Das bedeutet jedoch nicht das es unmöglich sein wird schnellere Speicher zu verwenden, jedoch nur unter dem Aspekt des Overclockings.

Zudem ist auch nicht ausgeschloßen das die CPU später noch schnelleren Speicher offiziell unterstützen wird, jedoch sind dazu noch keine weiteren Details bekannt.

Quelle


----------



## Lee (2. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Und da beginnen sie. Die Kinderkrankheiten des Nehalem. DDR3 1066 kann man aber echt in die Tonne kloppen. Da is DDR2 schneller.


----------



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Achja zudem bedeutet es das man beim OC'en nicht wirklich über 1,65V gehen kann.


----------



## devon (2. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Mein DDR3 Speicher leuft mit 1,5V auch noch seine 800Mhz halt mit schlechteren Timings


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Boah! Wenn das wirklich so ist dann hat Intel richtig mist gebaut! 
Endlcih mal ne Chance für AMD wieder ranzukommen.


----------



## push@max (2. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Ich hoffe das ist jetzt ein Gag! ich plane hier schon mit DDR3 1800 und jetzt nur 800/1066? 

Irgendwie glaub ich der Geschichte nicht...dann kauf ich mir doch ein Penryn!


----------



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Das heißt nicht das man DDR3 1600 und mehr nie nutzen kann, die Hersteller müssten es halt schaffen das die Module mit max. 1,65V stabil laufen.


----------



## xTc (2. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*



DanielX schrieb:


> Wie die Seite Fudzilla berichtet, werden die kommenden Nehalem nur DDR3 Speicher bis 1066Mhz unterstützen.
> 
> Dies liegt daran das die Speicherspannung der RAM's gleich der des Speichercontrollers der CPU ist.
> 
> ...



Da sag ich nur eines.  Wayne? Aeneon DDR3-1600 braucht nur 1,5V 
Nehalem ich komme.


----------



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

@xTc

Schön das zu wissen. 

Also denke ich mal das es bis zum launch des Nehalem, mehr schnellen Speicher geben wird der unter 1,65V läuft.


----------



## riedochs (2. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Wenn dem so ist hat Intel was ganz tolles fabriziert. Wobei es eh erstmal abzuwarten bleibt wie schnell das Teil wirklich ist.


----------



## push@max (2. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Wie sieht es den eigentlich mit der Unterstützung beim Penryn aus?


----------



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Bei Penryns sollte es kein Problem geben da da ja der Speichercontroller auf dem Mainboard sitzt.

Somit muss halt das MB den Speicher unterstützen und MB's mit DDR3 2000 (OC) unterstützung gibt es ja.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Wisst ihr was passiert wenn man beim Phenom die Speicherspannung über 2V haut??
das gleiche dürft hier auch beim nehalem passieren sprich Speicherspannung über 1,65V = Speichercontroller tot.

Hier muss man wirklich sagen, das Intel Mist gebaut hat...

Zum anderen der 3 Kanal Speichercontroller...


----------



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Ja genau das soll dann passieren, der Controller raucht ab.


----------



## maGic (2. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

hehe 

nur ddr3-1066???

da ist ddr2 schneller 
und Amd hat im Speichercontroller viele richtig gemacht, 
außer alte Athlon bei Vollbestückung von ddr auf ddr 200 runtergetakt.



sowas kann man nix extrem oc machen


----------



## der8auer (3. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Oh mein Gott 
Mein Speicher läuft mit 1,95V. Das kannst ja vergessen - Vorallem zum OCen


----------



## Lee (3. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Intel muss da schleunigst noch was ändern. So kann das nicht gehen...


----------



## push@max (3. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Für Änderungen ist es viel zu spät 

Ich weiss trotzdem nicht, Intel wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, abwarten und Tee trinken, weil offiziell von Intels-Seite ist das nicht, oder?


----------



## SkastYX (3. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Intel blind eine solche Schwachstelle eingebaut hat.
Wenn ja ... pfff, muss ich entweder eine Generation warten oder sehen was die liebe Konkurenz zusammenbaut.


----------



## DanielX (3. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Ich denke Intel setzt auf die Zukunft der Speicher, welche sicherlich bald auch höhere Geschwindigkeiten bei niedrigeren Spannung bieten.


----------



## SkastYX (3. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*



DanielX schrieb:


> Ich denke Intel setzt auf die Zukunft der Speicher, welche sicherlich bald auch höhere Geschwindigkeiten bei niedrigeren Spannung bieten.



Aber auch dann gibt es eine gewisse Grenze für extrem-Overclocker, welche immer versuchen werden so viel wie möglich aus dem Speicher rauszuholen.


----------



## push@max (3. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Dann frage ich mich aber, weshalb Intel sich alleine Steine in den Weg werfen sollte und nun darauf hoffen muss, dass guter Speicher irgendwann mit unter 1,65V auskommt.

Für Overclocker wird das nie eine Lösung sein.


----------



## DanielX (3. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Ja nur leider ist die Gemeinde der Overclocker nur ein ganz gerringer Prozentsatz von Intels Käufern. (schätze mal ca. 0,1%)

Zudem mehr als 1,65V sogar schon unter Extrem-Overclocking zählt.


----------



## Brzeczek (3. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Ein herber unterschied zwischen DDR3 1066 und 1600 z.b. bei Crysis gibt es nicht  genau so wenig wie bei HL2 Episode 2, Cinematic Mod 8 und World in Conflict.......

Ausehr bei Everest 2007 und Sandra XII 2008, aber mal ehrlich Crysis macht mehr Spaß 




P.S: Wenn ihr mir das nicht glaubt kuck doch in der Aktuellen  PCGH nach


----------



## Arrow1982 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Bei x264 Kodierarbeit macht der RAM Takt auch einen messbaren Unterschied. Da geht von 1066 auf 1600 schonmal 5-10% Leistung dazu.


----------



## Thornscape (4. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Oh mann, so viele schlaue Leute hier, und es denkt dennoch keiner nach...
Wann kommt denn der Nehalem für uns Enduser raus? Genau, das dauert noch ne ganze Weile!!
Der Nehalem, der als erstes kommt, wird sicherlich bei so gut wie keinem in der Spielekiste sitzen.
Also erstmal abwarten, bis "unser" Nehalem 2009 rauskommt, und dann meckern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

an alle "zu lahm" leute:
euch ist schon klar, dass n triple channel ddr3 1066 interface immer noch doppelt so schnell ist, wie ein auf 400mhz übertackteter c2d-fsb? die drastisch verringerten latenzen noch gar nicht berücksichtigt?

ansonsten orientiert intel seine angaben immer an offiziellen spezifikationen und da sind 1,65v afaik das maximum für ddr3.
frequenzseitig bleibt abzuwarten, wieviel das ding wirklich mitmacht.


----------



## steinschock (4. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

DDDR3 1600 mit 1,35V - 1,5V ist schon in Arbeit.


----------



## push@max (4. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*



Thornscape schrieb:


> Oh mann, so viele schlaue Leute hier, und es denkt dennoch keiner nach...
> Wann kommt denn der Nehalem für uns Enduser raus? Genau, das dauert noch ne ganze Weile!!
> Der Nehalem, der als erstes kommt, wird sicherlich bei so gut wie keinem in der Spielekiste sitzen.
> Also erstmal abwarten, bis "unser" Nehalem 2009 rauskommt, und dann meckern.



naja, das ändert jedoch nichts an der Tatsache, egal ob er ende diesen Jahres kommt oder erst nächstes Jahr. Da kann man nur hoffen das die Entwicklung vom DDR3 zügig vorangeht.


----------



## Brzeczek (4. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*



push@max schrieb:


> naja, das ändert jedoch nichts an der Tatsache, egal ob er ende diesen Jahres kommt oder erst nächstes Jahr. Da kann man nur hoffen das die Entwicklung vom DDR3 zügig vorangeht.





Wozu ? Für Games reicht es ! Oder zielt ihr auf Professionelles Benchmark ab mit LN2 ?


----------



## _Snaker_ (4. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

haha was ein rotz teil
mein schönes 790i hat nice 1600er am laufen


----------



## violinista7000 (4. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist jetzt ein Gag! ich plane hier schon mit DDR3 1800 und jetzt nur 800/1066?
> 
> Irgendwie glaub ich der Geschichte nicht...dann kauf ich mir doch ein Penryn!



Ein Gag? Glaube ich kaum! Wie immer, jede neue Technologie hat Kinderkrankheiten, und man sollte nicht vergessen, dass AMD hat DDR ziemlich lang benutz obwohl DDR2 längst da war.

Un wie gesagt DDR3 1066 da bleibt mal lieber beim DDR2 1200 oder so, hat man löker bessere geschwindigkeiten.

Ich werde mir ein Penryn für Weihnachten besorgen! Dank Intel und AMD kommen die preise bestimmt runter!



Thornscape schrieb:


> Oh mann, so viele schlaue Leute hier, und es denkt dennoch keiner nach...
> Wann kommt denn der Nehalem für uns Enduser raus? Genau, das dauert noch ne ganze Weile!!
> Der Nehalem, der als erstes kommt, wird sicherlich bei so gut wie keinem in der Spielekiste sitzen.
> Also erstmal abwarten, bis "unser" Nehalem 2009 rauskommt, und dann meckern.



Hmmm! Hab gerade gestern gelesen das Intel die Weihnachtszeit benutzen will, also 2009 wäre es ein bisschen zu spät oder???

Grüße!


----------



## jetztaber (4. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Die News ist bemerkenswert im Hinblick auf den Usertest der Quimonda DDR3 Speicherchips: Die laufen mit 1,5V problemlos 1800 und noch ein bisschen was drüber. Auf Spannungserhöhung über 1,7V reagieren sie gar nicht mehr.

Es darf geraten werden warum. 

Unabhängig davon sollte jeder JDEC-konforme DDR3-Speicher laufen. Beim OC ist der Betrieb halt nicht mehr konform. Bin mal gespannt was da wirklich dran ist an dieser News.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (4. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

 Naja, was will man außer Low-Voltage-Dimms auch anderes machen..


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Ja mit bessere entwickeltem DDR3 Speicher sollte das ja schon gehen aber für den ExtremeOC Bereich finde ich es etwas schade...


----------



## jetztaber (4. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Naja, was will man außer Low-Voltage-Dimms auch anderes machen..



Spannung drauf, bis der Speichercontroller abraucht!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (4. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Spannung drauf, bis der Speichercontroller abraucht!



Genau 
Auch eine Option.


----------



## DanielX (4. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Ich sehe es so, das wenn der einzige Nachteil für Extrem-OC'er ist.

Wie schon in diesen Thread oft erwähnt schlafen die Speicherentwickler ja auch nicht.^^


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Ja natürlich aber man ist dann ja sowieso durch die 1,65V eingeschränkt. Unter LN2 oder DICE geht vielleicht auch etwas mehr aber wahrscheinlich keine Spannungen ~2V oder?


----------



## Lee (5. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

2V wird nicht gehen. Unabhängig von der Kühlung wird dir der IMC abrauchen. Wenn nicht sofort, dann nach ein paar Tagen. Aber warten wir ab, was die ersten, die das ausprobieren, sagen werden


----------



## zappels (5. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

na klasse und die speicherhersteller haben die lager voll... na dann werden die preise für low power dimms mal wieder hoch gehen... nach dem motto wer sich ein nehalem leisten kann... der bezahlt auch gerne den Ram... aber ich persönlich glaub das noch nicht so recht... abwarten ist die devise...


----------



## riedochs (5. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Seit NetBurst glaub ich bei Intel an alles


----------



## Thornscape (5. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Hmmm! Hab gerade gestern gelesen das Intel die Weihnachtszeit benutzen will, also 2009 wäre es ein bisschen zu spät oder???
> 
> Grüße!



Was ich meine ist, dass es doch nur der Bloomfield als erster Nehalem in den Verkauf schafft (, der so im HighEnd-Segment platziert werden soll, dass ihn sich bis auf ein paar Freaks eh keiner leisten kann). Bis der wahrscheinlich gut bezahlbare und auch nutzbare Havendale erscheint, wird noch einiges an Zeit vergehen (Q2 oder Q3 2009). Und wie es da aussieht mit Spannungen, etc. wird man abwarten müssen.


----------



## Floletni (6. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Ähm ist euch allen schon mal auf gefallen das diese "News" von Fudzilla kommt? Und Fudzilla schreibt viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Unser lieblings Österreicher ist aber auch immer sehr gut Informiert, er weiß nur manchmal nicht, was er schreibt bzw wie er die Informationen, die er hat, deuten soll!

Also wenn er schon was schreibt, ist da idR auch ein Fünkchen Wahrheit drin, er liegt nie völlig daneben.


----------



## Chrisch (6. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Nun soviel zum Bloomfield + Speichertakt...


			
				OBR schrieb:
			
		

> Officialy are supported 1066+1333 DDR3. On Asus board you can set higher frequency ... not only 1066, 1333. It is depends on board manufacturer ... Gigabyte has option 1900MHz in BIOS.





			
				bingo13 schrieb:
			
		

> My latest board from Taiwan - 800,1066,1333,1600,1866,2000 and variations in-between depending on QPI settings. Official support is 800/1066 at this time, would not be surprised if the XE gets a 1333 blessing at some point. Everything else is "overclocking" in Intel's own terminology but it certainly does not mean that the boards cannot offer support above 1066. However, triple channel 1066 at 5-4-3-15 matches up very well with the XE.


Link zu XS = [FUD] " Nehalem only supports DDR3 800 or 1066 " - XtremeSystems Forums

Zur Spannung, man kann auch eine VDimm von 2v nutzen, der Speichercontroller muss nicht
mit der Speicherspannung synchronisiert werden, dieser hat eine eigene Spannung die man
auch im Bios einstellen kann (zumindest beim Asus P6T und ich denke auch bei anderen Herstellern).

Nochmal zum Speichertakt, man sollte auch bedenken das die jetzigen Boards max.
DDR2-800/1066 unterstützen und trotzdem unterstützen div. Hersteller auch DDR2-1200+ Kits


----------



## der8auer (6. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem ünterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*



Floletni schrieb:


> Ähm ist euch allen schon mal auf gefallen das diese "News" von Fudzilla kommt? Und Fudzilla schreibt viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.



In der aktuellen PCGH steht ebenfalls drin, dass der Nehalem nur DDR3 1066 unterstützen soll. Allerdings soll er laut einem Intel Sprecher auch schnelleren RAM wie 1600 unterstützen 

Mir geht es in erster Linie nicht um die RAM Unterstützung sondern um die Spannungsbeschränkung für Extreme OC 

Gruß
der8auer


----------



## Animosity (6. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Moinsen,

Also wenn ich mir den Speichertakt des Systems angucke (DDR3 1983 mhz bei 9-8-8-20), müsste die voltage ja um einiges höher sein, als 1,65 Volt

Von daher könnte man das doch als widerlegt einstufen oder wie sieht ihr das ?????


----------



## Ecle (6. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Bei meinem Mainboard steht bei, dass es DDR2-800 unterstützt und übertakten kann ich über 1000.
Also vielleicht wird 1066 nur offiziell unterstützt, wer sagt dass man da nicht noch weiter übertakten kann.


----------



## KTMDoki (6. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*



Ecle schrieb:


> Bei meinem Mainboard steht bei, dass es DDR2-800 unterstützt und übertakten kann ich über 1000.
> Also vielleicht wird 1066 nur offiziell unterstützt, wer sagt dass man da nicht noch weiter übertakten kann.



das hab ich mir auch gedacht, unterstütz werden ja offiziell ja immer weniger als er dann wirklich aushält...

Aber das mit der Spannung ist fraglich, ob die getrennt sind mit oder ob man wirkli nur 1,65V geben kann, weil dass würde ExtremOCer nicht freuen


----------



## N1d3L (8. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Hmmm, also mir muss den Zusammenhang der Spannungen mal jmd erklären.

Die VCore herrscht überall in der CPU vor, auch im Speichercontroller und die Speicherspannung ist für den Betrieb der Module da. Wer sagt bitte, dass bei der Anbindung vom RAM an die CPU oder den Chipsatz auch die gleiche Voltzahl auf der Leitung ist? Steht das irgendwo? Also bis jetzt wird hier nur spekuliert, ohne das auch nur einer das von der technischen Seite betrachtet. Vielleicht hängt da irgendwo ein Widerstand mit drauf? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es eine aktuelle CPU, oder ein Chipsatz überleben, wenn 2,1V auf der Leitung sind. Schließlich haben die Voltgrenzen immer auch was mit der Strukturbreite zu tun.

Was ich mir gut vorstellen kann, ist das der Nehalem im aktuellen Entwicklungsstadium keine schnelleren Mudule verträgt. Das wäre zur Zeit aber überhaupt kein Problem. Nur kommt eben dann das stille Post prinzip zum tragen. Vorn kommt ne Info rein und hinten ne andere raus. Ich erinnere mich noch an meine Kindergartenzeit, da hat vorn mal einer "Fliege in der Badewanne" gesagt und hinten kam "Fliegende Banane" raus. Ich denke das ist hier ähnlich, nur ohne Obst


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*



N1d3L schrieb:


> Schließlich haben die Voltgrenzen immer auch was mit der Strukturbreite zu tun.


Nicht direkt.

Es hängt maßgeblich mit der Qualität der Isolierschichten und der dicke eben jener zusammen...


----------



## DanielX (17. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

*Update der News*


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Hier mal was von Computerbase: ComputerBase - Nehalem kommen als Core i7-965, 940 und 920


----------



## michipolska93 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

der wird bestimmt mehr unterstützen


----------



## riedochs (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*



michipolska93 schrieb:


> der wird bestimmt mehr unterstützen



Laut Intels Aussage nicht. Vielleicht in späteren Modellen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Offiziell nicht, inoffiziel aber wohl schon - auf Druck der MoBo Hersteller


----------



## Wüst3nFuchs (26. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

wartet mal bis zum Endprodukt das dann releast wird!


----------



## Chrisch (26. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Speicher sowie QPI Multi werden bei allen Modellen komplett offen sein, alles über DDR3-1066 ist halt OC. Ist aber bei
den jetzigen Chipsätzen nicht anders, die unterstützen i.d.R. auch nur offiziell DDR2-800, dennoch geben einige
Hersteller auch DDR2-1200 (oder 1300+) offiziell mit an. Für Intel ist halt alles über deren angabe OC, was aber
nicht heißt das die höheren Taktraten nicht laufen


----------



## steinschock (26. September 2008)

*AW: Nehalem unterstützt nur DDR3 800/1066*

Ist bei einem Dreikanalinterface nicht mehr  so wichtig.


----------

